# Banana replacement for bread



## L.A.

I tried a banana bread recipe yesterday that was easy and very good. So I want to make more, but used all my bananas. I also would like to try different
Flavors.

What are some things I can replace bananas with.

Thanks,
L.A.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Pumpkin
Zucchini
Applesauce


----------



## Raven12

Zucchini or berries.


----------



## chickenista

I always keep a fruit bread around to go with eggs for breakfast..
We like 
Apple
apple/carrot
blueberry
cranberry orange
prune
I throw in those dried fruit assortments..those are yummy
pineapple
rhubarb
zuchinni
peach..
you can use absolutely anything at all.
Though the apple carrot bread is pretty yummy!


----------



## catzkids

Strawberries, apples, really just about any fruit.


----------



## happydog

If I don't have bananas I substitute a can of pumpkin.


----------



## L.A.

Thanks, these all sound good!

Love Rhubarb, gotta try this, Do ya cook the rhubarb first?

Apple/carrot, Do ya just cut them real small?

Do Bananas* have* to be over ripe?

Pears work?

Thanks Guys,
L.A.


----------



## chickenista

Yep.. cook the rhubarb first and add a bit of sugar in as you are cooking the rhubarb down. I like to can 'stewed' rhubarb that is bread or crumble ready. It is already softened down and has a bit of sugar to take down the bite.
And I grate my apples and my carrots for things like bread. You can put in some spice so that it comes out much like carrot cake. Yum.

I prefer green bananas for everything and I like the tarter taste they give the bread. If I use over ripe bananas I don't put any sugar in the bread at all.
As it is I cut the amount of suagr by a third or so anyway.

And yep! I bet pears would be yummy too!

I am off the bake a few loaves now as we ate the last of the loaf for breakfast this morning! I might do banana for freezing and make a quickie cherry crumble for tomorrow.

I have gotten to where I hate toast. Blech.
And we do eggs every morning with a nice fruit crumble or a slice of fruit bread instead.
Much better and I can bake a bunch at once that lasts us all week or more if I freeze them.


----------

